# [SOLVED] TubeOffline STILL seems to be down just for me?



## LanaKetchum

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f167/tubeoffline-seems-to-be-down-just-for-me-832186.html

I thought I'd solved my problem, but... it seems to be back. I thing avast! is playing games with me, does anybody know if there's anything I can do besides get rid of the darn thing altogether?

A copy of the previous post:
_Hey, all. I use the site TubeOffline on a regular basis, and it seemed suddenly that it had gone offline. After running Hola Better Internet through the US, UK, and Switzerland, I thought it may not have been a regional thing, so I ran it through Website not working - down for everyone or just me? and lo and behold- it seems to be up and working. 
I installed avast! Free this morning, and I turned off avast! web security, thinking that was what was blocking it. I also removed the extension from Chrome, but to no avail. I'm still unable to open it. Furthermore, cokeandpopcorn.ch seems to have suddenly disappeared from the sites I can access as of while I'm writing this post. 

Is avast! messing with me? And how do I get it to stop? I'm working off my brother's Win7, and I installed it to get rid of the dgen trojan that was maxing out his CPU usage. 

Please help, guys... I've really got no idea how to make it stop; I've tried everything I can think of._

My later (mistaken) resolution:
_I... actually messed around with it a bit more and managed to resolve it. Turns out, I'd enabled Hardened mode (which is for "inexperienced users") without realizing I'd done it and brought about a bit of a lockdown situation. Heh, I feel like a total noob. Sorry for wasting y'all's time..._


----------



## joeten

*Re: TubeOffline STILL seems to be down just for me?*

That appears to connect to streaming sites which are not legal


----------



## LanaKetchum

*Re: TubeOffline STILL seems to be down just for me?*

I've disabled avast! Web Shield for Chrome _and_ disabled it altogether (just in case), and added my sites to "exclude," and it's still not working... 
Is there anything else which could be causing this problem? (it's loading fine on non-avast! devices)


----------



## LanaKetchum

*Re: TubeOffline STILL seems to be down just for me?*

Aside from those sites, it seems that Chrome is having errors connecting to... anything. (I'm using FireFox)

Kod błędu: ERR_PROXY_CONNECTION_FAILED
I don't use a proxy, though?

--EDIT-- NEVER MIND, my brother does use a proxy, and avast! seemed to dislike it for some reason.


----------



## joeten

*Re: TubeOffline STILL seems to be down just for me?*

See the suggestions here Internet Explorer/ Google Chrome/ MSN messeger - Cannot access - Microsoft Community
check your not using a proxy it may have gotten changed by something possibly the antivirus.


----------



## LanaKetchum

*Re: TubeOffline STILL seems to be down just for me?*

My brother was using a proxy and I hadn't known that in advance; it seems that that wasn't getting along with avast! and causing all my problems. Thank you so much


----------



## joeten

*Re: TubeOffline STILL seems to be down just for me?*

Glad your browser problem is solved.


----------

